

Sass (Syntactically Awesome Stylesheets) data type validation - Skoks
https://github.com/Skoks/sassy-validation

======
Skoks
Demo -
[http://sassmeister.com/gist/cad7bc024664d2e4e15d](http://sassmeister.com/gist/cad7bc024664d2e4e15d)

Documentation - [http://skoks.github.io/sassy-
validation/](http://skoks.github.io/sassy-validation/)

